# How to contribute in handbook for indonesian language



## andyhidayat2 (May 26, 2011)

Hi there, I really like to make handbook for FreeBSD in Indonesian language. But I really don't know how to start? Could anyone give me some information how to do that? Because I'm really-really new in FreeBSD. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2011)

FreeBSD Documentation Project


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 26, 2011)

I guess taking a look at Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums II: spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc. certainly wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## andyhidayat2 (May 27, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Documentation Project



Thanks a lot mate, but could you give me the detail how do I have to start? I mean should i start translating using text as the save file or what? Which software do I have to install to make the handbook? Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 27, 2011)

This is a FreeBSD *user* forum, no one here is in charge of writing the Handbook. The link SirDice posted has the necessary information, including how to join, who to ask questions, and what to use.


----------



## andyhidayat2 (May 27, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This is a FreeBSD *user* forum, no one here is in charge of writing the Handbook. The link SirDice posted has the necessary information, including how to join, who to ask questions, and what to use.



Thank you so much for the info mr.DutchDaemon. I hope next time I'm not going to make any mistakes on writing again in this FreeBSD forum. I'll see you soon then.


----------

